# 1999 Nissan Sentra GXE rear bumper?



## Juturna67 (Jul 12, 2011)

I was looking to buy a rear bumper for my 1999 Nissan Sentra GXE and I was looking at the parts and I see rear bumper cover and rear bumper reinforcement..What is the difference between the two and do I need both of them? And no my trunk isn't messed up I popped it to open it.

This is what the rear bumper looks like

http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/4572/photo1yhe.jpg


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

the re-reinforcement is underthe bumper for collision protection. Take cover off and inspect it.


----------



## techtalk (Jun 8, 2011)

Juturna67,

I concur with the general consensus here- have a skilled Nissan technician thoroughly scrutinize the energy absorber to determine whether or not replacement is warranted. Generally speaking, it's a good idea to replace the bumper cover as well the energy absorber whenever your vehicle is involved in a fender bender involving speeds of over 25mph. Even if the accident didn't "feel" that intense there could be damage to your energy absorber that isn't overtly visible upon inspection.

You may even consider removing the rear bumper yourself. There are a few bolts and screws that hold it onto the car (refer to this Sentra rear bumper diagram to determine all related components) but removal doesn't appear that complex.


Good luck!


----------



## ducksizzle97 (Jul 13, 2011)

If nothing is bent and there is no visual damage to the absober just replace the bumper cover and go on and i would assume being the same chassis and body the bumper cover would fit fine if all the mounting holes are the same it should just be a simple remove and replace but if not it may take some light modificaion but nothing to serious


----------

